# Jet kit cheat sheet?



## Candyman (Oct 29, 2019)

Good morning guys!

I was wondering if there is a jet kit cheat sheet. Admittedly I'm really green at this stuff but purchased a HSS928 a few days ago and wanted to know what was the best kit to have is being that i live in Ontario, Canada (Oakville)


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Candyman said:


> Good morning guys!
> 
> I was wondering if there is a jet kit cheat sheet. Admittedly I'm really green at this stuff but purchased a HSS928 a few days ago and wanted to know what was the best kit to have is being that i live in Ontario, Canada (Oakville)


yes @tabora posted one recently

for the gx270 ( which is yours )

up to 500 feet......92
500-3000'....... 90
3000-6000' 88
6000' plus 85


for the gx390

upto 500' 110
500-3000' 108
3000-6000' 105
6000' plus 102 stock


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

Thanks, I knew I saw that on here but of course didn't screen shot it at the time an was about to look for it again.


----------



## Candyman (Oct 29, 2019)

Thank you for this. So I guess if I'm looking for the increased performance that comes with a new jet i should be going with a 92? (I'm at the 0-500Ft. elevation). Is there a preferred retailer on this board?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Candyman said:


> Thank you for this. So I guess if I'm looking for the increased performance that comes with a new jet i should be going with a 92? (I'm at the 0-500Ft. elevation). Is there a preferred retailer on this board?


Just go to any local Honda dealer or purchase on eBay; part number 99101-ZH8-0920


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

Tabora, do you know what jets for a HS720CS single stage?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

71Dragtruck said:


> Tabora, do you know what jets for a HS720CS single stage?


I put an 82 in mine.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

Motor City said:


> I put an 82 in mine.


What is your elevation where you live, below 500’? Do you recall what the stock jet was? 

I’m thinking about picking up a HS720, a dealer I see has a couple new 2016’s listed in stock, although they don’t have electric start and I’d prefer that option.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

71Dragtruck said:


> Tabora, do you know what jets for a HS720CS single stage?


 I don't... Looks like the stock sizes are:
99101-124-0720 JET, MAIN (#72) High Altitude
99101-124-0750 JET, MAIN (#75) Mid Altitude
99101-124-0780 JET, MAIN (#78) Sea Level

So at sea level, probably #82 is a good bet as @Motor City said.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

Motor City said:


> I put an 82 in mine.





tabora said:


> I don't... Looks like the stock sizes are:
> 99101-124-0720 JET, MAIN (#72) High Altitude
> 99101-124-0750 JET, MAIN (#75) Mid Altitude
> 99101-124-0780 JET, MAIN (#78) Sea Level
> ...


Thanks, likely a #78 would be good for me then, I’m at about 1650’


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

71Dragtruck said:


> Thanks, likely a #78 would be good for me then, I’m at about 1650’


Or perhaps a #80, then, at that elevation.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

tabora said:


> Or perhaps a #80, then, at that elevation.


Ok thanks.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

71Dragtruck said:


> What is your elevation where you live, below 500’? Do you recall what the stock jet was?
> 
> I’m thinking about picking up a HS720, a dealer I see has a couple new 2016’s listed in stock, although they don’t have electric start and I’d prefer that option.


I think I'm a little over 650 above sea level.


----------

